# A little lost



## GTI Fire Truck (Feb 13, 2004)

Seen this quote on another form, pretty sure this is wrong but I may be
APR Tuned with G.I.A.C. ECU providing approximately 400 Ft/lbs of Torque and 330 Horsepower
Numbers maybe ok but APR and GIAC working togther anyone


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: A little lost (GTI Fire Truck)*

Yeah, I'm not too sure about that. I was doubtful, then I looked on Google and found nothing. Unlikely.


----------

